# whats the best I can hope for re control in young children?



## ruthelliot (Jan 8, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what is a realistic HbA1c to expect in a 2yr old. I've read all the guidelines but my paediatrician keeeps telling me that in this age group we have to expect less. My sons latest result was 8.4 which is his lowest yet but i feel this time it is because of lots of highs and lows. in the last few weeks he has averaged 2 hypos every 3 days, and its not uncommon to have 2 a day. When this isn't happening he is inevitably running high. We are currently fighting for a pump, if nothing else to hopefully improve his quality of life and it would be interesting to hear from other parents - is this really as good a level of control as we can expect? I know things could be a lot worse but I still feel we should be striving to improve things however our team seem to be of the opinion that we should accept things as they are and be grateful.


----------



## Gemma444 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hya ruth 

I cannot give you an answer here with being new to all this. J's HbA1c was 9.5 the first time we went to clinic in October but that was 2 months after diagnosis. We go again on the 21st Jan. 

How is your fight for the pump going? I would even be happy for J to go on mdi, a step up from mixes anyway as it is very hard at the moment. I would love for J to get a pump, will se what they say at the clinic.

gem x


----------

